# DM Question



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I received Leyna's DM test results today. She is clear of DM. Yay!

So, my question is....which lines tend to see a higher incidence for at risk and carrier?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kendra! I see in your signature that you are getting another pup from Chuck next year! Do you have a Dam or Sire in mind?

I want to go with the Tia and Ghost litter!

Maybe we will get pups at the same time!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I downloaded the full set of records from their website into excel just a few weeks ago. I was looking for names of stud dogs who are N/N, but once I had the info I sorted it back and forth in excel to look for any trends just out of curiosity and there appears to be a mix of GSDs from all lines: working, German show, American show, and quite a few "pet" lines or what I'd assume are pet lines going by the names. No one line is over or under represented in the normal, carrier or at risk categories. So it certainly cannot be pinpointed to any one line. Just like any other health issue, it is found throughout the breed and I seriously doubt there is any line that has a significantly higher incidence that others. One dog coming back as normal doesn't indicate that line is completely free, nor does one dog coming back as at risk or carrier indicate that line has a higher prevalence of the gene than another. One dog's results reflect on that dog, but aren't a big enough sample to reflect on the line one way or the other..

Anyone can do the same analysis by downloading the records off the OFA site.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Lauren, I am looking at getting a Cassie pup next year. Leyna will be 2 and pst the puppy stage and initial training.

Chris, sorry...had a complete "duh" moment. I only looked at the breed statistics. I never looked it up by breed to get the entire list. Thanks!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, just looked through the entire list. You are correct Chris. That list is every type of GSD. How often does it get updated?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> Lauren, I am looking at getting a Cassie pup next year. Leyna will be 2 and pst the puppy stage and initial training.
> 
> Chris, sorry...had a complete "duh" moment. I only looked at the breed statistics. I never looked it up by breed to get the entire list. Thanks!


Our pups will be cousins if Cassie is bred with Titus or half siblings if she is bred with Ghost.

Awesome! I hope it's close to the same time when we get our puppies so we can compare growth rates!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

We will see who Chuck decides to breed her to.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Keep in mind too, only people that want the DM results posted, get posted.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Keep in mind too, only people that want the DM results posted, get posted.


You are correct although how accurate is the test given from OFA when they can't get the hips scores correct on a consistent basis


----------

